# Cat breeding



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hello,

im hoping to one day start the beautiful hobby of breeding. i have a keen interest in one breed in purticular(sp) the norwegian forest cat and would like to start my own line of silver tabbies and dilute torties, obiviously i know how hard it can be and also how rewarding, and would like to know how to start and any advice etc..also would like any stories on how any of you got into cat breeding thanks


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well myself i don't have much to do with the breeding side of things(above me i'm afraid) but Ross and his mum have always bred.Ross's mum first bred dogs very successfully (as in show and pet) and had a break then his mum got an old style foundation queen Seal Point Siamese and our cat breeding/affairs started theirIf this is something you really want to do and your totally passionate about your chosen breed, i would research the breed/s as much as possible not just by reading up on them but also by attending shows. I don't go to shows as either a visitor or an exhibitor but both Ross and May do. This would be the best way for you to see first hand what the differences are between "pet" and "show" and also learn advice and guidance from both novice and experienced breeders and also from the judges.Then of course you have to take into account the financial side of things-dull as it is-it's not the fastest way to becoming mega rich-by any stretchAlso you really do have to think about your job,social life etc as it is 24hrs with ***/brew breaks as and if possible-if your lucky,plus accommodation for them and you,website design and maintenance,and also at times you do have to be extremely cliniqual with some extremely harsh decisions and always the cats/kitts wellbeing is first and upmost before your emotions-which believe me is really hard to do and really hard to live with-ie-when you say goodbye to a cat/kitt as he/she leaves for a new family, if sadness reigns and one of your cats/kitts leaves for rainbow bridge.These are just a few of the basics in having a breeding home that you seriously have to think long and hard about and yes it's fantastic when all goes accordingly-no feeling like it-but now and then despite every effort,it can go drastically and tradgically tails up so..


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the advice, im not looking to make much just would like to contribute to the breed, would joining a cat club be the best thing for me i was thinking nfcc, they do have a show in feb but its in warwickshire which is quite far from me  i dont drive yet


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes,have a shufty on your internet at local breeders and be very polite(not saying you wouldn't) explain your interest and see if anyone close by would be in a position to carshare with you, bold and cheeky i know but sometimes needs mustOr see if it's not to late to maybe get a coach, but do check your route to and from the venue as i know it can be frustrating and difficult for experienced exhibitors and visitors to get to and from venues. Oh forgot to say get the site up for the show/s your interested in and check out what you have to do to be qualify getting in too-don't just turn upGood look Khadijah and hope you sus it as the forms you sometimes have to fill in when your a formvirgin as it were can be confusing


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,
Do the research needed. Look at what papar work is needed. Breeding equipment needed ie heat pads, foster bottles etc. You must consider that if you work, you need to be with your queen when she gives birth. Also if some kittens need bottle feeding throughout the day and night. Then to consider vets fees. ( Like if your queen gives birth at midnight, which they do. If vets treatment is needed it could cost over £100. ) Breeding any animal should be done with great care and attention, also with lots of love.
Regards Amanda.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

And - a lots of hard phisycal work....cleaning, washing; heavy lifting: bringing litter and food in and residue out.....Cats breeding is very high maitenance - its more like an expencive hobby novadays.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

yep,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> And - a lots of hard phisycal work....cleaning, washing; heavy lifting: bringing litter and food in and residue out.....Cats breeding is very high maitenance - its more like an expencive hobby novadays.


Ooh boy I agree 100%


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi you could contact TICA and ask for NF breeders list or contact your local NF breeder and ask for help and advice some breeders are happy to mentor others are not, the one thing i will say is no matter how many times you get knocked down get up and keep going its taken a little over a year to get to were i am now and its been far from easy with 90% of people trying to trip me at every hurdle.

It did help that i had some savings and without my driving licence i would be lost quite a few dash's the the vets, 

its always good to find a friendly and helpful vet my vet helps me out if i have any problems i can call and he will give his advice and i hardly ever pay a consulatation fee. make sure you go your research on the genetics of the cat you want to breed ( you'll never learn it all at once but its good to have a rough idea ) get yourself a female to start with plan what boys you would like her to go to search out pedigree's but most of all HAVE FUN good luck with everything x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi DiamonddustJust had a nose on your fab site-gorgeous cats Know nothing about Bengals but i know where to learn in a way i personally can process the informationYou must be so proud of your studs and queens-they are beautiful creatures


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Hi DiamonddustJust had a nose on your fab site-gorgeous cats Know nothing about Bengals but i know where to learn in a way i personally can process the informationYou must be so proud of your studs and queens-they are beautiful creatures


Thank you Kelly xx


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi everyone thanks for the advice and will take all that hard work into mind . lovely bengals btw silver lady is gorgeous, are silver bengals a reconised colour yet?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure Khadija-Bengals is a breed i know very little about but am learning


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

khadijah85 said:


> hi everyone thanks for the advice and will take all that hard work into mind . lovely bengals btw silver lady is gorgeous, are silver bengals a reconised colour yet?


Yep they most certainly are


----------

